# Warhammer 40,000: Inquisitor - Martyr



## Cyberghost (Jul 16, 2015)

*steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/steam/apps/527430/header.jpg?t=1528271099​
ABOUT THIS GAME​
A STORY-DRIVEN SINGLE PLAYER CAMPAIGN
Far from the guiding light of the God-Emperor, torn apart by the foul tempests that distort reality, the Caligari Sector is slowly rotting away from the inside, tainted by the Chaos Gods. Purge the unclean with the most powerful agents of the Imperium!
*steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/steam/apps/527430/extras/storydriven_still.jpg?t=1528271099 
Warhammer 40,000: Inquisitor – Martyr is grim action-RPG set in the violent 41st millennium, when the galaxy is at constant war. Become a mighty Inquisitor and carry out the Emperor’s will. Choose one of the multiple classes and take part in brutal combat encounters: embark on a huge variety of missions with your fellow agents and fight through the single-player story campaign set on a haunted fortress-monastery which hides a terrible secret from the past of the Inquisition.

THE NEXT MILESTONE IN THE EVOLUTION OF ARPGS
*steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/steam/apps/527430/extras/thenextmilestone_still.jpg?t=1528271099 
The first Action-RPG set in the grim future of the 41st Millennium takes the genre to its next level: an open-world sandbox game with a persistent universe with a huge variety of missions, tactical, brutal combat encounters in destructible environments and a storyline influenced by the community of players. Use the cover system for tactical advantage, perform executions in epic boss battles and become a Protector of any solar systems with your glorious actions!

INQUISITORS: SECRET AGENTS AND SPECIALISTS
*steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/steam/apps/527430/extras/inquisitors_still.jpg?t=1528271099 
Forge your own playstyle with different character classes and specializations: hold your ground with the Crusader Inquisitor while enemies close in on you, bring in your finesse and cunning with the Death Cult Assassin background, or use the unspeakable powers of the Warp with the Primaris Psyker background. Choose from three specializations for each classes that fit your playstyle.

TRAVERSE A WHOLE GALACTIC SECTOR
*steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/steam/apps/527430/extras/traverse_still.jpg?t=1528271099 
Explore the Star Map of the vast Caligari Sector, travel in different subsectors and explore an immense amount of solar systems, visit a growing number of unique points of interests: investigate on different planets with distinctive terrain conditions, fight your way through corridors of infested Void Stations, abandoned Star Forts and other diverse environments!

FIGHT THE CORRUPTION TOGETHER
*steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/steam/apps/527430/extras/fightthecorruption_still.jpg?t=1528271099 
You can go solo as a lonely Inquisitor, but you can also assemble a team of your friends! Play missions in co-operative mode with up to 4 team members, blast away your foes together claiming great rewards, and form Cabals to gather your close allies! Inquisitorial Cabals are groups of Inquisitors working together. Cabals can progress just like characters do, and being a member can often grant special missions. The Inquisition has a lot of different factions with different agendas, and Cabals sometimes clash with each other in the shadows.

IMPROVE YOUR WEAPONS, CRAFT MISSIONS AND TWEAK YOUR SKILLS
*steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/steam/apps/527430/extras/improveyourweapons_still.jpg?t=1528271099 
Looking for a specific loot or reward? Use Uther’s Tarot to set the conditions of your next mission, collect Blueprints and use Crafting to improve your equipment, and use the Inoculator to fine-tune your different skills. Choose your loadout to your advantage for each mission!

A LIVING, EXPANDING WORLD
*steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/steam/apps/527430/extras/expandingworld_still.jpg?t=1528271099 
Warhammer 40,000: Inquisitor – Martyr is an ever-growing, long-lasting experience. Expansions and regular free updates will introduce new enemy factions, new terrain settings, new missions and mission types, new story-driven investigations and new gameplay features. Seasons are big, free updates that will introduce longer story arcs in which players can shape the persistent world of the Caligari sector with their actions. Global Events and Seasons ensure new challenges – there’s always something new to explore or to collect!​SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS

MINIMUM:
Requires a 64-bit processor and operating system
OS: 64-bit Windows 7+ (8 / 8.1 / 10)
Processor: Intel CPU Core i3-2120 (3.3 GHz) / AMD CPU FX-6300 (3.5 GHz)
Memory: 4 GB RAM
Graphics: Nvidia GeForce GTX 760 (2 GB) / AMD Radeon HD 7850 (2 GB)
DirectX: Version 11
Network: Broadband Internet connection
Storage: 30 GB available space

RECOMMENDED:
Requires a 64-bit processor and operating system
OS: 64-bit Windows 7+ (8 / 8.1 / 10)
Processor: Intel CPU Core i7-2600 (3.4 GHz) / AMD CPU FX-8320 (3.5 GHz)
Memory: 8 GB RAM
Graphics: Nvidia GeForce GTX 1060 (3 GB) / AMD Radeon RX 480 (4 GB)
DirectX: Version 11
Network: Broadband Internet connection
Storage: 30 GB available space

Source: STEAM


----------



## Desmond (Jul 17, 2015)

I saw the trailer yesterday too. Super excited about this.

I wonder how the gameplay and the game-world will be.

- - - Updated - - -

PS: I get super excited for anything Warhammer 40k.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 27, 2015)

Here's a gameplay demo. It looks like a Diablo-clone similar to Torchlight, Path Of Exile, etc.


----------



## Cyberghost (May 5, 2016)

​


----------



## gameranand (May 6, 2016)

One more Warhammer 40K is in works IIRC. How many are they developing in parallel and why.


----------



## Desmond (May 6, 2016)

gameranand said:


> One more Warhammer 40K is in works IIRC. How many are they developing in parallel and why.



Because Warhammer 40k is a setting, not an actual game. It is a franchise owned by Games Workshop and they give licenses to those who want to make a game out of it. That is why there are many Warhammer 40k based games from many different developers. Among them, Relic makes the best 40k based games IMHO.

Warhammer 40k is actually a table-top miniature wargame. That is people create miniatures of soldiers, paint them and battle on huge table-top terrains. Here is how they play Warhammer 40k actually (yes, people still play it on the table top):



Games Workshop publishes rule books with instructions and rules of playing the tabletop game. Games Workshop also sells miniatures and publishes novels based on the Warhammer and Warhammer 40k universe.

Warhammer 40k games that I know of:

- Dawn Of War series (RTS/Tactical RPG, made by Relic)
- Space Marine (Third person shooter, made by Relic)
- Battlefleet Gothic: Armada (RTS/Tactical RPG)
- Space Hulk (Based on the board game of the same name)
- Inquisitor: Martyr (Action RPG)
- Eternal Crusade (Third person online multiplayer)

Full list: List of Games Workshop video games - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedi

Every game mostly focuses on one aspect of the Warhammer 40k universe. Dawn Of War is centered around the Space Marines fighting the Orks, Eldar and Chaos, Battlefleet Gothic is based around the Imperial Navy and Inquisitor Martyr is based around the Inquisition.


----------



## gameranand (May 7, 2016)

Okay....Thanks for that. I thought its a game franchise and why are they making so many games in parallel, coz that might mess up the story.


----------



## Desmond (May 7, 2016)

Actually the universe is so large that it is possible for multiple storylines to coexist. A battle or event occuring on one end of the galaxy would have no impact on the other end. Also, Games Workshops encourages players to create their own armies and units with their own backstory and rules. As such, the Blood Ravens chapter from the Dawn Of War series are not really a canonical Space Marine chapter, but they were created for the Dawn Of War games. Relic created their design, history and backstory because there are thousands of Space Marine chapters and adding your own wouldn't make much difference.

In short, 40k is a setting where the galaxy is at constant war. As such, there are so many battles going on simultaneously that you can create your own storyline and it might still fit somehow.


----------



## gameranand (May 8, 2016)

Oh well....Too much lore for me. But I have played the games and liked them very much.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 8, 2016)

Gameplay showcase from E3


----------



## Desmond (Dec 16, 2016)

Open world trailer.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 14, 2017)

30+ mins alpha gameplay demo.



Looks a lot like Path Of Exile.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 6, 2018)

New cinematic trailer


----------



## gameranand (Jun 6, 2018)

Yeah game has left the early access as well. Its now full release, however Steam ratings are not what I expected from this game. Lets see how it pans out.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 6, 2018)

I would have bought but the price is high. People are criticizing clunky controls.


----------

